# Testobol



## DWIPump (Jul 12, 2003)

Just wondering has anyone tried Testobol?  I haven't heard to much about it.  Any info would help.  Thanks


----------



## ZECH (Jul 12, 2003)

Never heard much at all from this company. Price is high! I think I would stick with 1-ad.


----------



## wraith (Jul 16, 2003)

from what i can gather on it (promatrix ) is still testing on animals to see how their products are gonna work ,they have another product in the works called oxabol which is undecanoate ester which is the same as 1tu without all the good affects im sure ,if i were you id wait a while and see if promatrix can back up their claims ,wait until the animal testing is over before you buy


----------

